

Startup Weekend is coming to Melbourne - bootload
http://melbourne.startupweekend.org/2010/11/10/startup-weekend-new-event/

======
bootload
Only of value to people in Melbourne: Fri May 6, 2011 6pm to Sun May 8, 2011
9pm, Sensis HQ, the schedule ~ <http://melbourne.startupweekend.org/event/>

~~~
aaronrc
"10:00pm – .... You may stay and work as late as the venue will allow."

Is there free beer provided after 10pm?

